# New old guy here!



## Poonicorn (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey all, new to the forum!

I used to be a resident of western Canada, local at a few of the mountains about 10 years ago. Have since moved east, And lets just say I've been basically retired from snow for too long.

Looking to get back in the swing of things, and hopefully grab some new gear soon.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Moving back out west, or just saying "screw it, any slope will do" ?


----------



## Poonicorn (Dec 8, 2012)

No immediate plans to move out west unfortunately lol, but I have buddies here that always get free passes for places here I wouldn't normally go but I'm sick of saying no lol. 

I've become a fan of forums lately so I figured I'd check it out and maybe keep an eye on the classifieds for a decent deal to get back rolling. I don't even have a rig anymore 

I always had a problem because of my size/weight and 13 feet lol, hopefully there's some new tech I don't know about yet that will make it easier this time around. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

